

Apple is working on a new iPhone feature “Proactive” to rival Google Now - jaboutboul
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-working-on-ios-9-feature-proactive-to-compete-with-google-now-2015-5

======
baldfat
Since Apple has gone the route of presenting themselves as the protectors of
privacy I struggle to see how they will have the ability to be half as useful
as Google Now.

I just read apple.com/privacy/ statement again. Many felt it was a shot
against Google. It just says selling your information to marketers and no back
doors for government ever. So it looks like Apple's privacy statements are not
broken by Google Now's actions.

